# Modify plastic carrying cases



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I always hated trying to get everything back in the case, rolling up the cords, trying to remember what direction this that and the other went. That Bosch hammer drill was probably one of the worst. The case on this Milwaukee is just as strong after I zipped it. It seems I can get more in this way. I like the fact that all many of my bits and screws can be in the case.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations on modifying that Milwaukee Case. Those blow molded cases make it almost impossible to jam anything else in the case.
How did you do it? The pic of the top half of the clam shell does not show any cut marks that follow the original form of the tool. Just wondering.
Also did you use a Dremel to do the cuts, and what glue did you use?
.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

No glue, I just zipped it with my dremel. I was thinking of doing a youtube video but I figured this was an old trick. Took about five minutes to do. I traced it out with a sharpie, leaving key parts of the case intact for structural support, but did go all the way to the edge in one small spot to shake dust out easily.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't anything about zipped.
Iv'e cut out partitions on a Panasonic Case but not anything structural. How did you handle all the undulations in the top clam shell?


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a couple of milwaukee cases that I am going to try and cut this week. I am planning to cut the entire inner layer out. Figure that may make it too 'floppy'. I have some corrugated plastic (like cardboard, but plastic) like political yard signs are commonly made from, but slightly heavier. I plan to cut it to fit the full height and width of the lid and bottom, and glue in to stiffen the carcass up. Will see how it goes.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ranger12 said:


> ......I am planning to cut the entire inner layer out........


 Now I see what Post #1 meant when he said "I _Zipped_ it" The only case that I modified (Panasonic 14.4V Driver) did not appear to have that inner layer so I just cut off some of the vertical dividers.


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

I cut the innards out of an older milwaukee case today -- maybe bought that set in 2000 or so. Stiff enough, not too much flex, closes and latches fine. No need for a stiffener.


----------

